# ping in /compat/linux



## superhorse (Feb 6, 2010)

I use Freebsd 8.0,I run `chroot /compat/linux /bin/bash` to enter linux emulation (fedora 10).
Then I run `ping freebsd`, I get following:

```
WARNING: setsockopt(ICMP_FILTER): Protocol not available
WARNING: your kernel is veeery old. No problems.
PING localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
ping: recvmsg: Invalid argument
ping: recvmsg: Invalid argument
```
What's wrong?


----------

